# Flagship Resort, Atlantic City



## Art4th (Mar 1, 2007)

Are there any owners out there (or anyone else) that know what the maintenance fees are for the different units at the Flagship? Also, how difficult (or easy) is it as an owner to get a summer week with your floating unit?

Thanks, Art


----------



## Spence (Mar 1, 2007)

Art4th said:


> Are there any owners out there (or anyone else) that know what the maintenance fees are for the different units at the Flagship? Also, how difficult (or easy) is it as an owner to get a summer week with your floating unit?  Thanks, Art


I used to own an early summer fixed week there and I don't remember the MFs, they'd be out of date anyway.  But here's a word of warning, the summer weeks you're asking about may not be available to float owners, Red Float doesn't necessarily mean summer where they sold the fixed weeks.


----------



## Art4th (Mar 1, 2007)

Spence said:


> I used to own an early summer fixed week there and I don't remember the MFs, they'd be out of date anyway.  But here's a word of warning, the summer weeks you're asking about may not be available to float owners, Red Float doesn't necessarily mean summer where they sold the fixed weeks.



Well, I just bought a 1BR resale and was told it's deeded to a specific unit and week (week 28, for inventory purposes), but it's a floating week good for weeks 1-52. Does that sound correct?


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 1, 2007)

Art4th said:


> Well, I just bought a 1BR resale and was told it's deeded to a specific unit and week (week 28, for inventory purposes), but it's a floating week good for weeks 1-52. Does that sound correct?



Yes, it sounds absolutely correct.  You own a specific Week for Deeding purposes and a floating Week as far as usage is conserned.  

GEORGE


----------



## KenK (Mar 1, 2007)

I could be.  But I also know that most weeks in the float were not offered in the summer.  

Yours might be, but both teachers I know can not use the summer time directly traded via Flagship.  Maybe via a trade back?  

All I know is when in sales (when Radisson managed) floating weeks were not part of reserved time in the summer.  But that can change.  Maybe the many new T/Ss (like Fairfield) and the other T/S conversions might have help change the rules? 

Or maybe your deeded week is an exception?  Don't know for sure


----------



## NTHC (Mar 2, 2007)

I rent weeks for floating weeks owners at the Flagship Resort.  I have never had a problem booking summer weeks for my owners to rent.  
I personally have found this resort one of the best to work with regarding customer service in the industry.
Perhaps I have been lucky, but if you email me privately, I will do what I can to help you get the week you would like.

JMHO,
Cindy


----------



## bigfrank (Mar 6, 2007)

I own there , MF are around $550. The resort is easy to work with as they will give you a summer week to stay in. Banking I have gotten other weeks banked but they tend to just bank your week.
 If you have a fall week that you own they may make you wait for a 60 day window to book your week if you want to go there. What I like about owning there is that the resort will give you a discount rate if you want to rent a night or two. I was able to book my wifes 40th birthday party there and I was able to get a few rooms discounted. Last time I was there the prices were about $65 for a Friday and $95 for a Saturday. These prices might have gone up. If you go to my Journals below you will see pictures.


----------



## jillandboy (Apr 18, 2007)

*Flagship II rating downgraded?*

BigFrank- we enjoy the nightly stays also (and I love the workout room overlooking the ocean!- and the restaurant isn't bad either- did you know you get 10% off w/ your member number?).  Our rates are $60/weekday, $80/weekend and $125.00/holiday.  (I don't know if they've gone up for us since 2000, when did you buy?)  Much to our chagrin there's many holdiays.  We like to go down for the indoor auto-race in January an it happened to to MLK weekend, thus it cost more.  It's a worthy and important holiday that I support, however, I doubt people are flocking to AC NJ in the middle of winter to celebrate it.  

ANYHOW- I've been digressing.  I see on the II website that the five-star insignia is no longer next to the Flagship name.  What's up w/ that?


----------



## bigfrank (Apr 20, 2007)

unclewilly said:


> BigFrank- we enjoy the nightly stays also (and I love the workout room overlooking the ocean!- and the restaurant isn't bad either- did you know you get 10% off w/ your member number?).  Our rates are $60/weekday, $80/weekend and $125.00/holiday.  (I don't know if they've gone up for us since 2000, when did you buy?)  Much to our chagrin there's many holdiays.  We like to go down for the indoor auto-race in January an it happened to to MLK weekend, thus it cost more.  It's a worthy and important holiday that I support, however, I doubt people are flocking to AC NJ in the middle of winter to celebrate it.
> 
> ANYHOW- I've been digressing.  I see on the II website that the five-star insignia is no longer next to the Flagship name.  What's up w/ that?



The nightly stays at the cheap price is the main reason I keep the resort. I have owned there about 5 years now. 

 I believe that II is still treating it as a 5 star regarding trading power or at least they did for me this year. I think as they were renovating they lost the 5 star, they might get it back once they fix it up a bit more.


----------



## PeelBoy (Apr 20, 2007)

bigfrank said:


> The nightly stays at the cheap price is the main reason I keep the resort. I have owned there about 5 years now.
> 
> I believe that II is still treating it as a 5 star regarding trading power or at least they did for me this year. I think as they were renovating they lost the 5 star, they might get it back once they fix it up a bit more.




Please accept my apology if you find my personal experience too offensive.

I won't and can't put 5 star and Flagship, Atlantic City together. 

I bought Gateway from II for $195 for a week about 3 years ago (when Isabelle hit Delaware).

Atlantic city is run down and not very safe.  Casinos charged $7 for parking.  Buffet was terrible. There was minimal traffic in the casino.

Flagship is not a resort, but a converted highrise.  The unit I stayed in for a week was spacious but full of smell like cat urine.  The swimming pool and the spa are huge, but with a feel of cheap community centre.  The whole building was dirty and poorly maintained, except the sales floor.

There were 2 things to remember though:

1. Miss American was held in Atlantic City.  I watched the parade - the girls were terrific.

2. Watching big waves caused by Isabelle from the 17th floor balcony was exciting.

For sure, I will not return to both Atlantic City and Flatship.


----------



## Art4th (Apr 20, 2007)

Atlantic city is run down and not very safe.

True, like many cities there are bad areas but AC is starting to make progress to reverse this.

Casinos charged $7 for parking.

Parking prices are different at each casino with several offering free parking.

Buffet was terrible. There was minimal traffic in the casino.

There are about a dozen casinos in AC. The food quality will vary from casino to casino.

Flagship is not a resort, but a converted highrise.

A resort can't be in a highrise?

The unit I stayed in for a week was spacious but full of smell like cat urine.

And you stayed in it anyway?


----------



## bigfrank (Apr 21, 2007)

PeelBoy said:


> Please accept my apology if you find my personal experience too offensive.
> 
> I won't and can't put 5 star and Flagship, Atlantic City together.
> 
> ...



Keep in mind that I am an owner and as an owner they treat us pretty good as far as getting the better rooms. Each time I stayed there I got a new refurbished room. For my wifes 40th birthday party, I was able to book 6 rooms for my guests at about $65 a night total for a weekend. They all got new rooms. I will agree with you that all of AC needs some major help. I just came back from Vegas in Jan. AC is a playground and can't hold a match to Vegas. 

Oh and BTW, Can you guess where I will be on Sunday for the day? :whoopie:


----------



## Dani (Apr 21, 2007)

Frank,

  I still can't believe I let this week get away from me!!!  LOL  How dumb was I? Anyway, have fun on Sunday.  BTW...I stayed at the Atlantic Palace recently and it was pretty bad even though I seem to remember that it was allegedly a Gold Crown resort once upon a time.  I've heard that the Flagship is better.   It sure sounds like it.

  As for Vegas, I just came back too and no, it's not the same as Vegas although the Borgata does a pretty good job trying.


----------



## PeelBoy (Apr 21, 2007)

I didn't mean to be provocative.  Only sharing my experience.

I guess I was there in Flagship before any major renovation, so things might have changed.

For $195, I am not complaining.  I had a good deal, and a good time, because of Isabelle.

I trust owners probably will get better units.

Staff was quite good.

Still, in my humble opinion, it doesn't deserve 5 star status.


----------



## bigfrank (Apr 21, 2007)

Dani said:


> Frank,
> 
> I still can't believe I let this week get away from me!!!  LOL  How dumb was I? Anyway, have fun on Sunday.  BTW...I stayed at the Atlantic Palace recently and it was pretty bad even though I seem to remember that it was allegedly a Gold Crown resort once upon a time.  I've heard that the Flagship is better.   It sure sounds like it.
> 
> As for Vegas, I just came back too and no, it's not the same as Vegas although the Borgata does a pretty good job trying.



Hey Dani, We miss you have not talked to you in a while. How is the new business doing. Just so you The Bogata in AC is building time shares next door.


----------



## Dani (Apr 22, 2007)

bigfrank said:


> Hey Dani, We miss you have not talked to you in a while. How is the new business doing. Just so you The Bogata in AC is building time shares next door.



All is well Frank...thanks for asking.  Timeshares next to the Borgata....that should be nice...can't wait to trade in.


----------



## Kay H (Apr 22, 2007)

bigfrank said:


> Just so you The Bogata in AC is building time shares next door.




Thanks, Frank.  Glad someone in NY can tell me what is happening in my neighborhood   I didn't know about the timeshares.  Are they owned by Borgata?


----------



## bigfrank (Apr 23, 2007)

Dani and Kay,
I passed by there today. The new towers being built about 50 yards from the Bogota. They are high rise and from the looks of the new TS building it is shaped like a baby bogata and more than half done. 

 BTW I took a picture of the Flagship and will post it in a few days.


----------

